# Is this fledgling's chest normal or deformed?



## Jirosworld (Jun 1, 2020)

I have a sweet 21 day old collared dove fledgling and it's chest looks like its crop has a parting of some kind. I don't think I've overfed it. It kind of looks like a split or long dimple, like it has boobs or a front bum 
I have not found anything about this online. The bird behaves completely normal, eats and poops well and flies about happy too. The breast parting becomes especially clear when it is relaxing on a flat surface. 
I've attached a photo.
When it's upright it doesn't look overfed and its shape looks more like its parents, but they don't have that parting.
(These are also her/his first feathers - is that why?).
Is this normal?

-


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's normal. It's called the brooding patch. There will be some missing feathers as well. That's the part of the body that will keep eggs warm during incubation.


----------



## Jirosworld (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you for answering. This brood patch seems very prominent though. And this 21 day old babybird doesn't have feathers missing; it's not quite ready for brooding yet


----------



## SilverFeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Completely normal.


----------

